# GHG pro grade vs Bigfoot B2



## coombia21 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am looking to buy 3-5 dozen goose decoys. I am looking at the ghg pro grade or the bigfoot b2's. Right now I have a doz ghg pro grades that I really like. I would like to buy more of them but I found a good deal of 130 for 6 B2's brand new. What do you guys think I should do. I will be buying by labor day weekend. Everything will be in slotted bags not only for protection but for organization, and everything will be in a truck when towed, trailer just isn't in the budget.

Thanks for your opinions


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Go with the b2s...save you twice the money as you wont have to waste your money on bags, just kick them into the truck. If you dont buy the b2's pm me with info on were you found them for 130...


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I heard some cabelas by the cities had them for 130. Im not sure what to think of the b2's after only hunted them one year. Im am not yet sure If my old ghg deeks were better because of their motion.


----------



## waterfowl101 (Jun 16, 2010)

ghg pros-motion, easy to carry alot in bags, more realistic than bf. cons- you gotta take better care of them 
bf pros- durable, little cheaper. cons- not as realisitic

personally id go with ghg thats all i run and i love them


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

At the game fair b2's were 130 a 1/2 dozen, and with a 10 percent off coupon you could get them down to 116 which was nice.

If you are going to bag the decoys i would go with the ghg, If you dont want to then go with the b2's

I have 14 dozen ghg ffd lessors but am really sick of having to baby my decoys, so i picked up 4 dzn b2's this year for a couple reasons. 
1. To try out a smaller spread since I will be hunting alone alot during the week and to try and be a little different then everyone (it seems everyone is running 10 plus dzn decoys now days)
2. For a chance to be able to shoot my birds and quick throw the decoys in the truck and get out and hopefully have the same field produce 2 or 3 days a week

People always say bigfoots are not very realistic but they have changed up the paint a bit and they do look alot better. Also after being a couple hundred miles from home and coming across a good field and having the only decoys available to me were some 15 yr old g&h supermags. And being able to land late season birds in them 12 decoys I don't think decoys need to be as perfect as some people think.

Hope this helps, good luck with your choice


----------



## coombia21 (Sep 2, 2011)

hardcoredecs- the b2's are 130 for 6 at cabelas in the cities on saturday of this weekend.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

waterfowl101 said:


> ghg pros-motion, , more realistic than bf.


To the hunter or the geese?....................................................... oke:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bigfoots every day of the week.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

We run all ghg...love them.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

you will kill birds with both brands of decoys. it is all personal preference on what you like to set up/take down.


----------



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

You gotta decide between motion with the ghg's or durability and less shine with the b2's. personally i'd keep a few ghg's for motion and buy teh rest b2's.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I use GHG mostly, along with a few others that have been converted to the Avery/GHG motion system. I have never tried the B2's, just the original Bigfoots. If I am not mistaken, the B2's are like the originals in terms of not having any motion system. Motion is important. Not only to fool the birds, but to distract them from hiding hunters. If you can afford it, I would actually get the flocked GHG decoys. I actually have the old "Foto Feathers" fabric covers on my non-GHG decoys. Shine flaring had been one of my number one problems before I went with FFD's/covers. I would rather have fewer decoys than have bigger numbers of decoys that shine. I have tried it both ways. The only bad thing about FFD's (other than cost) is that they must be cared for so the flocking doesn't get wrecked after a season or two. If you need save money (who doesn't these days?), try doing what I did. I have both full size and lesser size decoys. The lessers cost less, take up less room, and add more variety in terms of size and shape. Real birds vary in size too. It also helps avoid that "tin soldier" look that geese eventually catch onto.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Motion is overrated. I prefer motionless decoys. Birds don't wobble side to side, like the decoys do.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Motion is overrated. I prefer motionless decoys. Birds don't wobble side to side, like the decoys do.


I agree that motion is overrated for Canadas. I have often sat and watched live birds for several minutes before I saw any significant movement.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Yesterday I sat and watched geese at a golf course (work related-high school tournament)from a distance of 50-150 yards. I watched them for some time with much interest. The birds do wobble back and forth, it is especially noticeable with the "active birds" walking to a new spot to feed. With the feeding birds, the sewing machine motion of the necks really grabbed my attention. Anybody here remember "Windlife" heads for Bigfoot decoys. A friend of mine said they made a big difference in his guiding business. The stryofoam heads bounced very nicely on a plastic banding them that was adjustable for wind severity. I have thought of a modified version for my spread. One with a fabric cover to hide the gap that shows with these.
The other things that really stood out was the constant movement of those black feet. Even at 100+ yards. Hmmm...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

To each his own. I think motion is overrated, the motion systems do not create motion like live birds IMO.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Man if you hunt every day,you need Bigfoots.Throw em in a truck/trailer and go.It's a long season to 'pamper'(read P around with)decoys.
Hard to believe the use ours get,year after year,and we still kill all the geese we want.Yesterday we had a rancher with us who,while killing a cripple,put 18 numbers 2s in one of mine.  It tipped over but was ready to go again when set back up.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Take a look into Realgeese.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Got a bunch of them but they are the old shiny versions-cloudy days and long walks only.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

duckp said:


> Got a bunch of them but they are the old shiny versions-cloudy days and long walks only.


 Get some pro series 1 or 2. No glare.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

FWIW I was out this morning and had some geese land in my decoys a bit to far out to shoot. I was amazed how close the coloration, body countour and feather detail was on the bigfoots. At times I could only tell the difference when the real birds moved.


----------

